# Moving to KSA



## adamleebratley (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi,
I have been approached for a project engineering position in the KSA. I am looking for any experiences from similar roles?
Also, a typical employment contract and what i can expect/ask for?

thanks

Adam


----------



## Chimichuri (Feb 15, 2019)

Hey Adam,

I'll give you some pointers (this is you have an engineering 5 year university degree).

Negotiate a basic salary of a minimum of 15,000 SAR (remember that's tax free)

Add to that, a housing allowance of a minimum of 45,000 SAR per year (3x basic salary) or ask if they provide you accomodation (not shared)

You will probably get a car if your job needs one, or ask for a car allowance not less than 1000 SAR per month

Some things to note, you will ask your employer to provide you with a multiple re-entry visa on their expense! Basically, you can't leave the country, even if you keep your passport, without this re-entry visa, the fees are high, and many employers decide to issue one when you request, this severely limit the options of you travelling on short notice or having multiple trips.

These are the basic minimums that you should accept, of course you should aim for more depending on credentials.

if you're thinking of bringing your family over, then you'd need at least 30% more than everything above!


----------

